

GlobalThermonuclearWar.info - WOPR inspired scenario name generator - jmaclabs
http://globalthermonuclearwar.info

======
sp332
Introversion Software, who made the movie-style hacking game Uplink, also have
a game called DEFCON which is an atmospheric, minimalist global nuclear war
simulator. <http://www.introversion.co.uk/defcon/> "The World's first Genocide
'em up! It's Global Thermonuclear War, and nobody wins. But maybe - just maybe
- you can lose the least." I love those guys :)

~~~
jmaclabs
That game was pretty cool, back in the day.

~~~
arethuza
In occasional idle moments I sometimes contemplate what a MMORG version of
Defcon would be like....

------
jmaclabs
Okay, I had a few problems with the responsive layout template for mobile apps
(so much for that template being "responsive"), and, I tried to throw a few
ads up (to offset what can only be described as a "minor" cost of doing
business) but that borked the layout badly for certain mobile devices.

So, late yesterday, I got most of that all dialed in now and it should look
and perform a little better today (except maybe for folks in very far away
places?).

Lastly, I put off changing the full page load into an ajax request in order to
generate a new war scenario because, well, some of the most popular generators
out there do a full page load (including the ones that I referenced), so why
not me? Trust me, I know how to do it, but, based on the traffic and the
feedback, it's clearly not holding people people up from using it.

Any other feedback? Performance issues? Mobile issues? Layout? Other
suggestions?

Thanks again to all who took the time to comment, especially the critics. It's
clearly a site I made on a whim, but, even though it's just for fun, I took
the feedback seriously in order to make sure it stays fun.

------
recursive
Reloading the whole page to get a new name seems a tad unnecessary.

~~~
jmaclabs
Working on that now.

------
yock
I think I just found a new way to name my release candidates.

------
danellis
Also a Robert Ludlum novel title generator.

------
frederico
Should just have the Generate button be an ajax request so the entire page
doesn't have to reload every time!

Awesome though

------
jstalin
Why do I need to install quicktime to use this site?

~~~
jmaclabs
sorry about that - you shouldn't need to. what browser are you using? I
obviously haven't tested them all thoroughly enough.

~~~
jstalin
Firefox 15.

~~~
jmaclabs
Strange, I tested it out on 14 (mac) and never got prompted for quicktime.
Upgrading to 15 now. Also, I disabled all sound.

------
vitno
SOUND. never auto play sound!

~~~
jmaclabs
Yes, sorry. I just disabled the auto play. I was hacking on it all night and
had it in as a goof but forgot to turn it off. Thanks for commenting.

~~~
vitno
thank you! I love the site btw

